# 2004 Quest ABS issue



## Gambellman (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey there. New to the group, hope I'm in the right place. Having issues with the brakes. Feels like the ABS is coming on under dry conditions and regular braking. Is this a wheel speed sensor issue? Also is there an ABS fuse. It looks like the fuses for the ABS is almost linked to something else like an "L" shaped fuse. Hoping I can just go without ABS. Getting rid of this van in a few months. Don't want to do expensive repairs. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the ABS warning light stay on all the time? If it does, then there are fault codes that can be read which would point to the actual problem. If you want to perform any diagnosis, then you can download a copy of the FSM for your vehicle from Owner's Manuals. 

There are several fuse/fuusible links for the ABS system. The "L" shaped device is a fusible link.


----------



## Gambellman (Mar 14, 2020)

That's the weird thing. I have no lights on the dash. Just the actual pulsating of the brake pedal. Rotors and pads are brand new. Thought that might be the problem so switched them out.


----------



## Gambellman (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Gambellman (Mar 14, 2020)

I just shared a picture of the fuse panel. See the 3 40 amp fuses on the top left? That's what I need for the bottom right. Tried a single 40 for the ignition but doesn't fit. Anyone know where I can get one? Is this a dealer only item? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's Nissan P/N 24370-C9921, which runs about $20. Rockauto shows it in the aftermarket as Littelfuse # JCAS40 for $1.97+shipping:



More Information for LITTELFUSE JCAS40



Advance Auto Parts has a Littelfuse fuse and fusible link kit for $20:

Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance

Or, the individual 40A fusible link for $4.99:



Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance


----------



## Gambellman (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I went to my local Nissan dealer and got the part I needed. $25. Not bad. Running again. Disconnected my wheel speed sensor. No ABS but problem solved.


----------

